# Ecutek bluetooth wanted



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Any ecutek bluetooth dongles(r35) for sale?

Thanks


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone else apart from scammers?? Got 3 messages so far with scammers asking me to contact people on email to buy this.

Be aware, lots of scammers sending private messages!!


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Got one, thanks


----------

